# FCC PEoY



## AdamD (Aug 6, 2014)

Has anyone seen this, either in person or in picture? It won't load on my server...http://www.aospacificsouth.org/Awards/2014-07-12%20San%20Marino/Judging%20Results%202014-07-12%20San%20Marino.html


----------



## abax (Aug 6, 2014)

The photo won't load on my computer either. The text does.


----------



## Brandon Tam (Aug 7, 2014)

*Paphiopedilum Prince Edward of York ‘Memoria Robert Weltz’ FCC/AOS*



AdamD said:


> Has anyone seen this, either in person or in picture? It won't load on my server...http://www.aospacificsouth.org/Awards/2014-07-12%20San%20Marino/Judging%20Results%202014-07-12%20San%20Marino.html




Unfortunately the pictures will not load for me also but the text does.

Arthur Pinkers who is the photographer for the Pacific South Judging Center at The Huntington Botanical Gardens Center took these photos and shared them with us. These photos belong to Arthur Pinkers.

http://imgur.com/a/wSWt9
© Arthur Pinkers 2014


----------



## AdamD (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you so much! What a stunning plant. I can't even imagine what it looked like in person. Congratulations and great growing


----------



## Justin (Aug 7, 2014)

Congratulations to you and your team Brandon. That sure is a deserving FCC!!!!


----------



## AdamD (Aug 7, 2014)

Do you happen to know the cross?


----------



## emydura (Aug 7, 2014)

WOW. No wonder it got an FCC. Fully deserved.


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 8, 2014)

Stunning!

Congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## Brandon Tam (Aug 8, 2014)

The Cross was between
Paphiopedilum rothschildianum 'Rex' FCC/AOS G/CSA x sanderianum 'Jacob's Ladder' AM/AOS G/CSA


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2014)

excellent. is it a cross you made or from the Orchid Zone?

If your division of 'Rex' flowers please post pictures. My division died and I feel I will never see the flower aside from the original award picture.


----------



## Brandon Tam (Aug 8, 2014)

Justin said:


> excellent. is it a cross you made or from the Orchid Zone?
> 
> If your division of 'Rex' flowers please post pictures. My division died and I feel I will never see the flower aside from the original award picture.



This was a cross The Orchid Zone made according to the records of Mr. Weltz. He purchased 6 seedlings in 1990 for $100 each. Out of the 6 plants he purchased, 5 have received awards; 'Memoria Robert Weltz' FCC/AOS (93 points) 7/14/14, 'Robert Weltz FCC/AOS' (90 Points) 5/9/94,'Huntington's Mustache' AM/AOS (87 points)4/12/14, 'India Ennenga' AM/AOS (81 points) 5/10/99, and 'Koblik' AM/AOS (80 points) 2/8/14.

The last one is ever more elusive; hiding somewhere in the greenhouse. As soon as it blooms, we will send it in for judging.

Here are the three we got awarded in the year 2014.

Paphiopedilum Prince Edward of York 'Koblik' AM/AOS 80 pts.
http://www.aospacificsouth.org/Awar...no/Judging Results 2014-02-08 San Marino.html

Paphiopedilum Prince Edward of York 'Huntington's Mustache' AM/AOS 87 pts.
http://www.aospacificsouth.org/Awar...no/Judging Results 2014-04-12 San Marino.html

Paphiopedilum Prince Edward of York ‘Memoria Robert Weltz’ FCC/AOS 93 pts.
http://www.aospacificsouth.org/Awar...no/Judging Results 2014-07-12 San Marino.html


When one of our P. rothschildianum 'Rex' blooms, I will be sure to post pictures.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you so much for the backstory, I love hearing about the journey leading up to such an impressive award. $100 a seedling?! I guess he knew the potential for this cross. Again, congratulations


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2014)

Agree, this is great information, and awesome plants. 

And yes I look forward to seeing your roth 'Rex' flower sometime soon!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2014)

Gorgeous plant! Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 9, 2014)

24 years to get them to flowering??? That's patience - but worth the wait.


----------



## mormodes (Aug 10, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> 24 years to get them to flowering??? That's patience - but worth the wait.



Well, IIRC Bob Weltz died and his collection suffered a 'hiatus' shall we say of a few years. Then the family donated to collection to the Huntington where with some dedication from the original poster and Lance Birk it was resurrected. I'm pretty sure this was written up in the Orchid Digest a few years ago. All in all a good story of how conservation can occur. Kudos!

(Edit: I'm sure many people worked on this project and Mr Tam is especially to be congratulated on all his hard work. Kudos to him too!)

(Edit 2: Here's a link to the Huntington's Weltz collection article: http://www.huntington.org/uploadedFiles/Files/PDFs/f10orchids.pdf) Sorry for going on abut this but everyone talks about how our collections are a haven for endangered species, its nice to see it actually work in real life.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2014)

Very nice. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 11, 2014)

Great success story, thanks for posting and congratulations to all concerned!


----------



## Brandon Tam (Aug 11, 2014)

mormodes said:


> Well, IIRC Bob Weltz died and his collection suffered a 'hiatus' shall we say of a few years. Then the family donated to collection to the Huntington where with some dedication from the original poster and Lance Birk it was resurrected. I'm pretty sure this was written up in the Orchid Digest a few years ago. All in all a good story of how conservation can occur. Kudos!
> 
> (Edit: I'm sure many people worked on this project and Mr Tam is especially to be congratulated on all his hard work. Kudos to him too!)
> 
> (Edit 2: Here's a link to the Huntington's Weltz collection article: http://www.huntington.org/uploadedFiles/Files/PDFs/f10orchids.pdf) Sorry for going on abut this but everyone talks about how our collections are a haven for endangered species, its nice to see it actually work in real life.




Mormodes,

You are correct! His collection has been nurtured back to health and we are seeing things we have never seen bloom when we first got the collection!


----------

